# Dongles



## morro (Jul 2, 2008)

I am fed up with sapo!

Where do I buy a cheap/good Dongle?

How much do they cost and how expensive to use?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

First thing is to check your local mast, *who uses it and what internet it offers*, pointless buying a dongle if company doesn't use your mast or can't give you a min of 3G, some of best deals are home packages telephone + internet unlimited use around 29€ pm


----------

